# Những sản phẩm giúp dưỡng trắng da an toàn và hiệu quả



## vietmom (26/10/18)

Một làn da trắng sáng không tì vết tựa men sứ là ước mơ của hầu hết các cô gái Á Đông.
Nếu bạn bẩm sinh có làn da ngâm nâu không sáng màu. Đừng quá buồn rầu, chỉ cần kiên nhẫn làm theo các bước sau, làn da bạn sẽ trắng sáng nâng tông dần lên trông thấy:

Tránh nắng: Hạn chế phơi da dưới ánh nắng trực tiếp. Không nên ra đường vào các giờ nắng gắt. Khi ra khỏi nhà nên mặc áo khoác, mang vớ, găng tay, khẩu trang và nón đầy đủ.
Chống nắng: Tia cực tím có khả năng xuyên qua cả tường bê tông, nên chỉ mặc áo khoác thôi là chưa đủ. Bạn cần thoa kem chống nắng trước mỗi khi ra khỏi nhà. Uống thêm viên chống nắng nếu bạn phải làm việc lâu dài ngoài trời.
Dinh dưỡng: Bổ sung các loại củ, quả, trái cây màu đỏ, cam và các loại rau màu xanh đậm vào thực đơn hàng ngày. Chúng rất giàu vitamin A, C, E, có tác dụng giúp da sáng hồng.
Tẩy tế bào chết: Da sẽ thêm tươi mới và hấp thu dưỡng chất tốt hơn. Nên tẩy tế bào chết đều đặn 1 lần/ tuần.
Thoa kem dưỡng: Sử dụng sản phẩm có công dụng dưỡng trắng da an toàn và hiệu quả.



​Với tình trạng kem trộn, hóa chất độc hại hiện đang tràn lan trên thị trường. Bạn cần tìm hiểu kỹ sản phẩm trước khi sử dụng. Chúng tôi giới thiệu với bạn 7 sản phẩm dưỡng trắng da an toàn và hiệu quả đến từ các thương hiệu có uy tín với đa dạng mức giá.

*KEM DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA TOÀN THÂN NEUTROGENA BODY LOTION LIGHT SESAME FORMULA*
Lotion dưỡng thể Neutrogena Body Lotion Light Sesame Formula có công thức độc đáo được nghiên cứu giúp giữ ẩm ở mức tuyệt vời. Thoa lên da dễ dàng và thẩm thấu ngay lập tức. Điều này giúp da của bạn “dễ thở” và không bí bách như những kem dưỡng siêu ẩm khác. Ưu điểm này đặc biệt phù hợp với khí hậu nóng ẩm ở Việt Nam. Lotion còn giúp làn da bạn sáng khỏe mịn màng sau một tháng sử dụng. Nhờ chứa thành phần tinh chất từ dầu hạt mè, tinh nổi tiếng với tác dụng chống nắng, ngăn lão hóa, dưỡng trắng sau từ bên trong.




​*TINH CHẤT DƯỠNG SÁNG CLÉ DE PEAU BEAUTÉ CONCENTRATED BRIGHTENING BODY SERUM*
Tinh chất dưỡng trắng da toàn thân với kết cấu mịn nhẹ, làm giảm những vùng da xỉn màu. Làn da được dưỡng sáng ngời tinh tế và rạng rỡ từ bên trong nhờ thành phần phức hợp Illuminating Complex EX. Một sự kết hợp đặc biệt giữa các thành phần dưỡng ẩm và tái tạo da. Nhằm bình thường hóa quá trình trao đổi trong da dựa trên học thuyết về Hệ thần kinh trực giác của làn da và tác dụng làm giảm sự xuất hiện của các tổn thương gây ra bởi áp lực từ môi trường. Bổ sung và duy trì độ ẩm cho làn da thật mịn màng và có độ trong mờ như phủ sương. Tinh chất còn có hương thơm tao nhã của hoa hồng tự nhiên và phong lan.




​*SỮA DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA PAULA’S CHOICE RESIST SKIN REVEALING BODY LOTION 10% AHA*
Sử dụng Sữa dưỡng thể trắng da Paula’s Choice Resist Skin Revealing Body Lotion 10% AHA sẽ giúp da bạn có làn da mịn màng và sáng dần lên từng ngày. Sản phẩm thích hợp cho da lão hóa, da có những đốm nâu, nám. Thành phần tẩy da chết hóa học 10% AHA sẽ giúp da tươi trẻ, căng mọng tự nhiên. Sản phẩm chứa đầy đủ các loại axit gylcolic, loại bỏ tế bào chết giúp da tươi mới. Sản phẩm còn chứa chứa shea butter và glycerin. Hai hoạt chất giữ ẩm đứng hàng top trong bảng thành phần dưỡng ẩm da.




​*SỮA DƯỠNG THỂ TRẮNG DA VASELINE HEALTHY WHITE INSTANT FAIR*
Sản phẩm được bổ sung vi chất phản quang cho da trắng mịn và đều màu ngay tức thì gấp 4 lần. Phức hợp tinh chất dưỡng trắng da Bio-Actives sẽ hỗ trợ dưỡng trắng dài lâu từ sâu bên trong. Các giọt VSL Jelly siêu nhỏ trong sản phẩm sẽ giúp các tế bào da phục hồi hư tổn. Màng chống nắng 3 tác động bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại từ tia UVA và UVB từ mặt trời, là tác nhân gây lão hóa, sạm nám. Thành phần giàu dưỡng chất hỗ trợ hiệu quả cho quá trình làm trắng và bảo vệ làn da trước tác hại của UVA và UVB.




​*SỮA DƯỠNG THỂ LÀM SÁNG, SĂN CHẮC DA NIVEA EXTRA WHITE FIRMING BODY LOTION SPF30*
Sữa dưỡng thể Nivea Extra White Firming Body Lotion được bổ sung thành phần collagen. Giúp hỗ trợ quá trình nuôi dưỡng và phục hồi các vấn đề của da do ánh nắng mặt trời gây ra. Cho làn da bạn dần trở nên trắng mịn rạng rỡ. Sản phẩm còn chứa chất phản quang làm da sáng tức thì. Cho bạn làn da trắng sáng và đều màu ngay từ lần đầu tiên sử dụng. Kết hợp với chiết xuất từ quả Camu Camu được chứng minh là có hàm lượng Vitamin C gấp 50 lần so với chanh. Giúp dưỡng da trắng khỏe từ sâu bên trong.




​*KEM DƯỠNG TRẮNG VÀ CHỐNG NẮNG CLARINS BRIGHTENING BODY VEIL*
Clarins Brightening Body Veil SPF20 với thành phần dẫn xuất Vitamin C, chiết xuất từ quả sơ-ri, hoa cẩm chướng. Chứa hàm lượng lớn Vitamin C giúp ức chế sự hình thành hắc tố melanin – tác nhân gây sạm nám. Sản phẩm còn có tác dụng chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ. Thúc đẩy quá trình hình thành collagen trong cơ thể. Làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, duy trì sự tươi trẻ cho làn da bạn. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận làn da thật sự khác biệt chỉ sau vài tuần sử dụng.




​*TINH CHẤT DƯỠNG SÁNG THE BODY SHOP BRITISH ROSE INSTANT GLOW BODY ESSENCE*
Tỏa sáng từ đầu tới chân với tinh chất dưỡng ẩm toàn thân đầu tiên của The Body Shop. Tinh chất dưỡng ẩm với công thức nhẹ dịu và dưỡng ẩm tới 24 giờ. Kem dưỡng thể thẩm thấu nhanh này sẽ biến làn da sạm màu trở nên rạng rỡ tức thì. Cho bạn làn da mềm mịn như những cánh hoa vậy. Sản phẩm còn chứa tinh chất hương thơm của những đóa hồng Anh Quốc được hái bằng tay. Cho làn da thơm ngát như đóa hồng sau mỗi lần thoa tinh chất.




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

